

AppScale 2.2.0 Released (Open Source Google App Engine) - nlake44
https://github.com/AppScale/appscale.git

======
ryandvm
Working at a shop that uses App Engine pretty heavily, I'm curious if anybody
is using AppScale in production.

~~~
sjuncal11
Shaun here, product manager at AppScale Systems. We currently have a number of
customers running their applications on AppScale in production (Chico's FAS,
the World Wildlife Foundation, and ParknCloud to name a few). We also have
quite a few high-profile customers that will be deploying in production in the
coming months, so stay tuned :)

Customer case studies: [http://www.appscale.com/resources/use-
cases/](http://www.appscale.com/resources/use-cases/)

